

JSOP: An idea whose time has come - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2010/08/jsop-idea-whose-time-has-come.html

======
IgorPartola
This doesn't seem to gel well with the HTTP verbs like PUT and DELETE. I also
think the name is somewhat misleading. At first I read it as JSONP which is
completely different.

~~~
tomwans
I agree. But also ... just ... something inside me tells me this isn't a good
idea. Instead of creating a whole new HTTP request like PATCH to merge all the
requests at once, why don't you just send a JSON object to a script with an
array of tasks that could be done on the server?

{ "myfolder": [ "move file1.js", "del file2.js" ] }

etc?

~~~
sp332
It just depends what layer of abstraction you think this stuff belongs on.
Also, HTTP verbs don't require javascript.

------
alttab
JSOP: Welcome to JSON REST with more HTTP abstractions that are useless. Say
goodbye to the fits-my-problem-perfectly solution!

